# Hario hand grinders going cheap



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wasn't sure where I should post this, or if anyone is interested, but just looked on Amazon and both the Hario slim and Skerton are currently going very cheap. Skerton is on at £12 and Slim at £13. Bargain


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

They are cheap! (shame it's £4.27 postage on the slim otherwise it would have been a steal)


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah. Shame there's no supersaver option


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That's the problem with Amazon if goods are sold by someone else, postage costs are hidden on the base price. Now Ryanair have been sorted out doing this hidden pricing, I wouldn't be surprised if this is next


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Still beats the £30+ I paid for mine.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

If there coming from the Far East there will also be customs and RM charges on top, housemate of mine bought a porlex and after all the charged it ended up about uk retail price minus a couple of quid.

Porlex are a nightmare to source for some reason, where as new distributors of hario make them easy to track down (further reason why his porlex came from the Far East)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

If you order from Amazon UK then I think that customs charges etc. are taken care of in the price. The only thing you'll have to have is patience because it can take ages for stuff to arrive. I'm currently waiting for a book from overseas and it is a 45 day wait!! DB


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> If you order from Amazon UK then I think that customs charges etc. are taken care of in the price.


Not true if it's being despatched from outside the EU (normally from a third party seller) as it will need to clear customs like everything else.

Some people get confused with Amazon and think they're buying everything off them, when in fact for a lot of items it's just being used as a shop window for another company but with Amazon levels of guarantee (to be fair it's pretty clear when goods are bought wholly from Amazon themselves though as you choose who you buy it off)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Here you go, this explains it

My Hario Slim incurred no charges at all, via Amazon from Japan

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/post/buying.htm#3


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Gonna get one of these for the Aeropress I bought at the LCF.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Here you go, this explains it
> 
> My Hario Slim incurred no charges at all, via Amazon from Japan
> 
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/post/buying.htm#3


So the cost of your goods (including postage) were

I'm not disputing whether people haven't been charged Import VAT/Customs Duty on things they've received (not everything that should be charged is), just whether it falls above or below the threshold where it could be legitimately demanded.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

See further down 3.1. If import duty is less than £9 it is waived

There are some actual calculators on line which will work it out for you


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

It isn't the customs charge that's bad it's the complimentary Royal Mail holding charge of £8 even if the customs charge is pence. Otherwise said porlex would have been about 10£ cheaper.

At the end of the day a tenner is a tenner and if your in a rush your likely to pay the extra, I just hope I don't have to go through the same affair with my acaia scales


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> See further down 3.1. If import duty is less than £9 it is waived
> 
> There are some actual calculators on line which will work it out for you


Import Duty yes, not Import VAT, they're 2 different calculated charges


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No idea, it's a mine field. Mine cost £17 delivered and I was not charged


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

As I said, whether you should be charged and whether you are charged aren't necessarily the same answer.

Also, one of the online duty calculator sites is wrong as they don't include postage costs in the price of the goods so be careful for that also


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll let you guys know what happens in my case. I just put an order in :s


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, it did take 2 weeks but my Hario Slim for £18 off Amazon has arrived from Japan!

Nicely packaged, with a sweet note inside a little polka dot envelope saying:

'Thank you so very much!

To receive please click the gift too easy.

It's very simple. Once you have evaluated us you have only one click on the Amazon site if...

Package origami collection was in full reach here!!'

I have no idea what they are trying to say but it's very cute.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I had that in mine aswell. Total jibberish


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think they want you to leave feedback!

Glad you got your grinders though and didnt get stung by customs, have fun!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> 'Thank you so very much!
> 
> To receive please click the gift too easy.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of....






Small Faces legend!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I think they want you to leave feedback!
> 
> Glad you got your grinders though and didnt get stung by customs, have fun!


...not yet at least!

Thanks for the heads up! Great deal for anyone else considering a grinder for travel or pour over.


----------

